# dented oil pan...



## yeahrickyman (May 10, 2009)

so i just picked up this crazy GTI and its really low. something hit the oil pan on the driver side of it. didnt break it, just dented it up a bit. then my check engine light came on a little afterward. i realize that its not going to hold as much oil now but wonder if it is any more serious than this. please help me out!!!!


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: dented oil pan... (yeahrickyman)*

I think it would be far more serious if the oil pressure light came on, i take it it's just dented and oil isnt leaking out.
Unless the oil pressure light is on i don't think it's anything serious, the serious would be that the sump has dented so much that it's broken the oil pump pick-up tube, obviously depends on how big the dent is and where.
If the oil light isnt on and oils not leaking out, engines running normal but engine light is on then, theres a good chance whatever hit the sump has hit something ''electronic'' like engine speed sensor or lambda probe hense bringing the light on, i'd say it's hit the lambda probe / wires.
You can inspect theses for signs of damage, and get the codes read to see what it is..
May be coincidence that you bashed the sump before the light came on.


_Modified by animaniac at 8:42 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## Kevin Johnson (Jul 1, 2004)

You should pull the pan and check what's up. You may have pushed the floor of the pan too close to the pickup and that will cause cavitation in the pump = bad.


----------



## yeahrickyman (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (Kevin Johnson)*

the car has been running fine and the check engine light went off before too long. i did drain a little oil out just to not have it be too full because of the dent. im still gonna see if its shooting any codes out. where is the plug-in on this model? 96 GTI


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

An impact that dents the pan can sometimes also cause a bend in its flange. The bend can be too small to see without pulling the pan and still be large enough to leak past the gasket. That happened on my MkII a few years ago.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (yeahrickyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeahrickyman* »_the car has been running fine and the check engine light went off before too long. i did drain a little oil out just to not have it be too full because of the dent. im still gonna see if its shooting any codes out. where is the plug-in on this model? 96 GTI 

Pull the ashtray out and the cover above the cig lighter slide it to the side and theres the OB2 port.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvuGW01dk1A


_Modified by animaniac at 6:32 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## yeahrickyman (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (animaniac)*

thanks. so i took it to have the diagnostics ran and it read an error before it could even start the test. they just told me it wasnt gonna work. not sure what the source of this error would be. 
any ideas? car is still running fine, no light or anything. i noticed it was dripping a tiny bit of oil from the filter. thinking i just busted a seal on it when the oil got displaced?? gonna change it along with the oil anyway


----------

